# Drop out?



## jonny95 (Oct 19, 2013)

Hello everyone, I am currently a student at Le Cordon Bleu and I feel like dropping out. I began this journey full of energy and optimism, however, due to family issues and depression, I've lost all interest in continuing my education. My goal is to become an artisan bread baker. It's my passion and I believed this school would help me out. It has so far but what brought my hopes down even more was the fact that we only studied bread making for two weeks. And I believe that's all I'm going to learn from this school. I was told there would be a month of bread making upon enrollment but that was not the case. 

My question is, would dropping out and seeking an apprenticeship at an artisan bread bakery be a good idea? Would employers look down on me for dropping out? I'm about 4 months into school. I'm losing sleep over this, I feel like I'd have a hard time being looked into by employers in the future.

Please share your experience with me if you've been or know if someone has been in this situation. Thank you.


----------



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)

If you want to be a bread baker and they are not teaching it, drop out. There you go. If you are in a metro area I'm sure there is something more suited to what you want. Have you checked your local CC?


----------

